# BRAND NAME WIRE WHEELS VS NONAME BRAND WIRE WHEELS



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

What would you buy given the choices between both wire wheel companies? both brands are made with all usa parts-Stainless Steel Spokes-Stainless Steel Nipples-USA Chrome Barrels-Usa Chrome Hubs.....and they come in the same color/spoke combinations as the other(crosslaced,straight laced,72 spokes,88 spokes,100 spokes,powdercoating,gold... ect....))) but the no name brand is 25% cheaper than the brand name......which one would you buy given the above circumstances????


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

who cares wheels are wheels


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 18 2010, 06:22 PM~16330602
> *What would you buy given the choices between both wire wheel companies? both brands are made with all usa parts-Stainless Steel Spokes-Stainless Steel Nipples-USA Chrome Barrels-Usa Chrome Hubs.....and they come in the same color/spoke combinations as the other(crosslaced,straight laced,72 spokes,88 spokes,100 spokes,powdercoating,gold... ect....))) but the no name brand is 25% cheaper than the brand name......which one would you buy given the above circumstances????
> *


AS A LOWRIDER 1ST I WOULD HAVE TO ASK ABOUT WARRANTY AND QUALITY
AS A WHEEL BUILDER I WOULD HAVE TO ASK HOW THEY COULD BE SO CHEAP UNLESS THEY WERE USING CHINA PARTS 
AS FOR THE NAME THING I SAY IT DOSENT MATTER AS MUCH AS THE QUALITY 

THERE WAS A PONIT I ASKED THE SAME ? WHEN I WAS GONNA MAKE A NEW WHEEL LINE


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm not a big brand whore but you won't catch me in wal mart shoes and you won't see me sittin on some cheap ass copy cat rims


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WELL THATS A TUFF ONE I HAVE HAD DAYTONS AND CHINAS, NEVER HAD ANY ZENITH OR WWK'S BUT I HAVE NOTICED THAT THEY ARE MADE DIFFRENT, LIKE A REAL AND FAKE JORDAN. AND THE KIND OF WARRANTY WOULD MAKE A DIFFRENCE BUT THE LOOK AND QUALITY IS IMPORTANT CAUSE THE WAY SOME WHEELS HOLD THE SHINE, AND THE PRODUCTS THEY USED. BUT IF I AM BUILDING A CAR TO SELL QUICK, THE CHINAS, BUT IF I AM BUILDING A CAR THAT STANDS OUT I WILL GO WITH THE NAME BRAND. THIS YEAR I NOTICED THAT MOST OF THE CARS THAT WERE THERE HAD ZENITHS AND MOST WERE A 72 STYLE BECAUSE YOU CAN TELL OF THE BAT THAT RIM IS DIFFRENT BUT NOW WITH THE CHINA COMING IN A 72 SPOKE MAKES IT A LITTLE HARDER TO TELL, I THINK PEOPLE JUST WANT YOU TO KNOW THAT THE RIM IS DIFFRENT AND NOT LIKE EVERYONE ELSES


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 18 2010, 08:35 PM~16330780
> *WELL THATS A TUFF ONE I HAVE HAD DAYTONS AND CHINAS, NEVER HAD ANY ZENITH OR WWK'S BUT I HAVE NOTICED THAT THEY ARE MADE DIFFRENT, LIKE A REAL AND FAKE JORDAN. AND THE KIND OF WARRANTY WOULD MAKE A DIFFRENCE BUT THE LOOK AND QUALITY IS IMPORTANT CAUSE THE WAY SOME WHEELS HOLD THE SHINE, AND THE PRODUCTS THEY USED. BUT IF I AM BUILDING A CAR TO SELL QUICK, THE CHINAS, BUT IF I AM BUILDING A CAR THAT STANDS OUT I WILL GO WITH THE NAME BRAND. THIS YEAR I NOTICED THAT MOST OF THE CARS THAT WERE THERE HAD ZENITHS AND MOST WERE A 72 STYLE BECAUSE YOU CAN TELL OF THE BAT THAT RIM IS DIFFRENT BUT NOW WITH THE CHINA COMING IN A 72 SPOKE MAKES IT A LITTLE HARDER TO TELL, I THINK PEOPLE JUST WANT YOU TO KNOW THAT THE RIM IS DIFFRENT AND NOT LIKE EVERYONE ELSES
> *


thats what really gets me, now I need post stamped 72's :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Brand name. Companies like Zenith and Dayton have been around a long time, and will continue to be around. I'd feel more comfortable spending hard earned cash knowing that the company will always be around, and back up their wheels with a warranty.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

China is making 72's now? :twak: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just depends on the budget. i got some zeniths and some chinas. chinas look good so far they are about 4 months old now....zeniths are about a year old and still look new.

im against china making 72 though...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

low price is always going to be the number one selling point,because a curbed Dayton gives you a way worse feeling in your gut than tacoing a $50 wheel.

I personally dont care about the brand name, a good product is a good product, and whatever works for my application is what I need. Until someone makes an indestructable wheel with a diamond encrusted rash proof lip, I personally, am better off with the cheapest option.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

warranty would be very important to me. if your dropping that kind of cash there shouldnt be any issues..and if there are they should be taken care of without alot of hassles. but thats not always the case. if they are the same wheel id go with the cheaper one if they stand by it.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 18 2010, 07:01 PM~16331128
> *China is making 72's now? :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


and 88's from what I heard from the Long Beach distibutor...... :0 .....this is not a rumor......but anyhow looks like Im gonna be rollin them 60 spokes from zenith in a few weeks.... :thumbsup: hopefully JD they can take the abuse im about to give them bitches on a daily basis..... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2010, 08:29 PM~16331597
> *just depends on the budget. i got some zeniths and some chinas. chinas look good so far they are about 4 months old now....zeniths are about a year old and still look new.
> 
> im against china making 72 though...
> *


me too


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 18 2010, 09:40 PM~16333851
> *and 88's from what I heard from the Long Beach distibutor...... :0 .....this is not a rumor......but anyhow looks like Im gonna be rollin them 60 spokes from zenith in a few weeks.... :thumbsup: hopefully JD they can take the abuse im about to give them bitches on a daily basis..... :biggrin:
> *


Its always so funny when you say that. :biggrin: 

And yes they are making em, china parts USA assembly. I think they said april or june or something. :happysad: 

And my vote goes to the no name wheels as long as they are the same parts (spokes, hub, nipples, outer) and same warranty.
I could give 2 fucks if it has a name or not as long as they stand behind it! :wow: 

Its like buying asanti's I sell em but you can get the same quality for half the money from other companies. :angry: 

9 times out of 10 you pay for a name, think about it. It is the same in every market and every purchase that everyone makes everyday. Everytime you go to the grocery store, gas station, even everytime you wipe your ass. Same shit another name 1/2 to 3/4 price. Even made by the same company just private label.


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Jan 18 2010, 11:47 PM~16334929
> *Its always so funny when you say that.  :biggrin:
> 
> And yes they are making em, china parts USA assembly.  I think they said april or june or something.  :happysad:
> ...


that's true, aslong as they stand behind their product it's all good, high prices for the Name brand


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Jan 18 2010, 10:47 PM~16334929
> *Its always so funny when you say that.   :biggrin:
> 
> And yes they are making em, china parts USA assembly.  I think they said april or june or something.  :happysad:
> ...


FROSTED FLAKES DO TASTE DIFFRENT FROM THE BOOTLEGS, BUT IF THATS ALL YOU GOT ENOUGH FOR YOU GOTTA EAT. :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

id say depends on if u like powder coat or chrome /gold if powdercoat chinas for sure if chrome or gold dayton or zenith/ i had chrome chinas i just sold had them for 5 years not one problem with them u need to take care of your shit if u want it to last...just my opinion... :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

What does it matter...Fakin' fools will just get some knock-off Dayton or Zenith chips for them anyway, acting like they spent that money.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

I say whatever it takes to get you out there I know when I was still in school I was buying 1 roadstar at a time cause if I didnt I,d spend the money  
if there was some cheaper options you better believe I would have got them.
We make it pretty hard for the youngsters to get involved when we,re puttin em down for not having $2000 rims  

Just get out there and roll what you got or can afford :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

I bet they don't line up their nipples,and they have a step in their spokes like always.
And the one thing is how the chinas Gold turns a shitty Brown color or rusts really quick.
Real fools will know the real from the fake.
Should be buying American,especially in this economy.
I can see that Chinas are assembled and distributed here ,creating a few jobs.(probably not assembled there just to save money on shipping)
Fuck that China shit let the Americans have the opportunity to buy and sell the materials as well as manufacture here,to create more jobs.
I can maybe see if they came from Japan,at least they give 2 fucks about Lowriding.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 10:14 AM~16337187
> *Should be buying American,especially in this economy.
> 
> I can maybe see if they came from Japan,at least they give 2 fucks about Lowriding.
> *


:h5: Good points. :cheesy:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

Where do u think the shit is made china steel they say stanless nipples and spoke not all stainless dish and hub ...if the whole wheel is stainless my bad but I don't think so....


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

The question Ducati is asking isn't CHINA and USA!
ITs USA AND USA one with a brand name one without a brand name!
So we aren't talking about sending our hard earned money to china where it won't come back.

Just a name that is all :uh:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i buy 5 sets of chinas

for the price of i set of daytons and zens

and if im powdercoating them y spend so much for the same shit they polish nice last long time and my whole fleet clean and on rims..i will never buy the expensive wheels if u dont clean or maintain them they all rust anyways...


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 19 2010, 12:18 PM~16338238
> *i  buy 5 sets of chinas
> 
> for the price of i set of daytons and zens
> ...


I see you're supporting ADEX and not fadex though :biggrin: You know the good shit, and you like it.... I see your point though


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 18 2010, 09:40 PM~16333851
> *and 88's from what I heard from the Long Beach distibutor...... :0 .....this is not a rumor......but anyhow looks like Im gonna be rollin them 60 spokes from zenith in a few weeks.... :thumbsup: hopefully JD they can take the abuse im about to give them bitches on a daily basis..... :biggrin:
> *


oohhh shit carefull daniel they gonna make 60 spoke soon!! :0 haha... i can see all the people that ride chinas with dayton chips now saying "Yes 72-spoke chinas now they will never know" :0 (but trust me we will)


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 08:14 AM~16337187
> *I bet they don't line up their nipples,and they have a step in their spokes like always.
> And the one thing is how the chinas Gold turns a shitty Brown color or rusts really quick.
> Real fools will know the real from the fake.
> ...


hahahha no thanks i bought American a few times and been let down


you can thank your buddy bill clinton for that fuck up


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

roll cheapy wheels on the car my wife drives cause its cheaper to replace curbed or damaged wheel (hell you can even keep a spare wheel in the shop just in case) and roll name brand on MY ride. its the same as tire size i run 185 75 14 on the wifes ride (doesnt look that bad its a big car) to give more rubber to the road, and 175 70 14 on mine.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 18 2010, 08:40 PM~16333851
> *and 88's from what I heard from the Long Beach distibutor...... :0 .....this is not a rumor......but anyhow looks like Im gonna be rollin them 60 spokes from zenith in a few weeks.... :thumbsup: hopefully JD they can take the abuse im about to give them bitches on a daily basis..... :biggrin:
> *


Damn, China 72's and 88's. :0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I would roll same quality wheels without a brand name. Shit, i've got a few sets of pre-stamped D's and i honestly don't think anyone really notices since wires are widely referred to as "daytons" anyways. Give me the same quality, parts, and look for less and i'll be more than happy to roll them.......just make sure they are the same quality and corners weren't cut.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 19 2010, 08:17 PM~16344344
> *Damn, China 72's and 88's.  :0
> *


  

i thought 88s would atleast stand apart...not anymore


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 19 2010, 07:19 PM~16345147
> *
> 
> i thought 88s would atleast stand apart...not anymore
> *


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

just dont go to where this guy got his done


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Jan 19 2010, 01:21 PM~16339926
> *oohhh shit carefull daniel they gonna make 60 spoke soon!! :0 haha... i can see all the people that ride chinas with dayton chips now saying "Yes 72-spoke chinas now they will never know" :0  (but trust me we will)
> *


china will never make a 60 spoke........(knock on wood).....they better not :angry:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 19 2010, 08:59 PM~16345663
> *china will never make a 60 spoke........(knock on wood).....they better not  :angry:
> *


thats what you think


----------

